# Tolo Tolo di Checco Zalone



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2020)

Esce oggi nelle sale il film "*Tolo Tolo*" di *Checco Zalone*, il quinto da protagonista ed il primo da regista. Un lungometraggio che, a causa della canzone "Immigrato", ha creato polemiche sul razzismo ancora prima che uscisse.

Pareri? Lo avete già visto?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2020)

Da quello che leggo in giro sul web, sembra che rispetto ai precedenti è più "impegnato" e forse più pesante. Molti commenti su twitter, inoltre, dicono che prende in giro soprattutto i leghisti. Mah. 

Poi il fatto che si parla di migranti non mi incoraggia affatto a vederlo  .


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Esce oggi nelle sale il film "*Tolo Tolo*" di *Checco Zalone*, il quinto da protagonista ed il primo da regista. Un lungometraggio che, a causa della canzone "Immigrato", ha creato polemiche sul razzismo ancora prima che uscisse.
> 
> Pareri? Lo avete già visto?


.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2020)

*Tanti delusi sui social, per molti Tolo Tolo non fa ridere e fa propaganda all'immigrazione, e c'è chi dice di aver assistito a sale strapiene con pubblico in silenzio e che non ha mai riso per tutta la durata del film. Chi lo accusava di razzismo dopo il video di "Immigrato", invece, dice che Tolo Tolo "fa riflettere" in quanto prende in giro l'italiano medio e i leghisti.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tanti delusi sui social, per molti Tolo Tolo non fa ridere e fa propaganda all'immigrazione, e c'è chi dice di aver assistito a sale strapiene con pubblico in silenzio e che non ha mai riso per tutta la durata del film. Chi lo accusava di razzismo dopo il video di "Immigrato", invece, dice che Tolo Tolo "fa riflettere" in quanto prende in giro l'italiano medio e i leghisti.*


Fonte twitter, se non ci credete andate a leggere. Anch'io comunque avevo questa sensazione, nonostante lo debbo ancora guardare e di sicuro lo farò più in là. Nessuno lo ha visto?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2020)

*Teresa Marchesi in un articolo di Huffington Post: "Zalone con Tolo Tolo smentisce il suo trailer "razzista", anzi è l'esatto contrario: è anti-razzista, politicamente iper-corretto e troppo buonista perfino per una di sinistra come me".*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Teresa Marchesi in un articolo di Huffington Post: "Zalone con Tolo Tolo smentisce il suo trailer "razzista", anzi è l'esatto contrario: è anti-razzista, politicamente iper-corretto e troppo buonista perfino per una di sinistra come me".*


Il fatto che tutta sta gente, che nei precedenti film di Zalone si indignava, ora lo elogia mah. Temo che dopo la prima settimana, il film calerà parecchio e non farà gli incassi super degli scorsi anni. Troppe critiche, in particolare dal suo pubblico.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2020)

Zalone ha calcato troppo la mano con questa mania di fare "film politici",perciò non fa piu ridere,ma piangere


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2020)

*Ignazio La Russa di Fratelli d'Italia: "Ho visto la prima di Tolo Tolo ed è scarso e noioso, zero applausi alla fine. Servirebbe ""soddisfatti e rimborsati"""*


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2020)

oggi non era possibile vederlo,pur essendoci molti spettacoli era tutto prenotato da giorni.
comunque lo vedrò,non mi piace giudicare senza averlo visto.
se dovesse incassare più di quello precedente avrebbe due sue film sul podio,un altro al quarto posto ed infine uno al sesto tra i film con più incassi in Italia.
male che vada per me comunque batterà Sole a catinelle andando al terzo posto.
sarebbe la prima volta nella storia italiana,almeno recente non so in generale.
i Berlusconi ci hanno visto lungo dal dopo zelig,hanno fatto soldi con lui.
4 film tra i primi 6 con più incassi sarebbe qualcosa di incredibile,forse irripetibile per generazioni.

a pranzo ho visto l'intervista a skytg24.
non ha preso posizione sulla questione dell'immigrazione dicendo che non spetta a lui dare soluzioni.
sostanzialmente non ha indispettito nessuno,non dovrebbe perdere fette di pubblico.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Gennaio 2020)

Visto oggi. Film particolare, non il film che vuole strappare risate a tutto spiano. In alcuni momenti fa riflettere molto su quello che succede durante il viaggio di un immigrato. Prende in giro non solo i soliti noti di casa nostra (lo fa in maniera indiretta ed intelligente a mio modo di vedere), ma anche un certo establishment radical chic. Insomma tratta un argomento molto delicato, per me molto bene, ovviamente metà della sala non ha capito nulla. Non lo ritengo il classico film per famiglie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tanti delusi sui social, per molti Tolo Tolo non fa ridere e fa propaganda all'immigrazione, e c'è chi dice di aver assistito a sale strapiene con pubblico in silenzio e che non ha mai riso per tutta la durata del film. Chi lo accusava di razzismo dopo il video di "Immigrato", invece, dice che Tolo Tolo "fa riflettere" in quanto prende in giro l'italiano medio e i leghisti.*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Teresa Marchesi in un articolo di Huffington Post: "Zalone con Tolo Tolo smentisce il suo trailer "razzista", anzi è l'esatto contrario: è anti-razzista, politicamente iper-corretto e troppo buonista perfino per una di sinistra come me".*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ignazio La Russa di Fratelli d'Italia: "Ho visto la prima di Tolo Tolo ed è scarso e noioso, zero applausi alla fine. Servirebbe ""soddisfatti e rimborsati"""*



Ma davvero tutta sta gente che si cura di un film?
Ma chi cavolo se ne frega?? Ma ancora c'è chi pensa nel 2020 che l'opinione pubblica vada dietro a ste robe...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2020)

*Record d'incassi alla prima: 8,7 milioni. Superato il precedessore Quo Vado, che ne fece 6,8.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero tutta sta gente che si cura di un film?
> Ma chi cavolo se ne frega?? Ma ancora c'è chi pensa nel 2020 che l'opinione pubblica vada dietro a ste robe...



Ma poi, chi **** se ne frega...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2020)

*La scrittrice Michela Murgia elogia il film ed afferma: "Vorrei che i politici di sinistra abbiano la metà del coraggio di Checco Zalone in Tolo Tolo". *


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La scrittrice Michela Murgia elogia il film ed afferma: "Vorrei che i politici di sinistra abbiano la metà del coraggio di Checco Zalone in Tolo Tolo". *



Bé, una scrittrice che si esprime con quell'uso del congiuntivo la dice tutta....

Battute a parte, ma la sinistra che da anni si preoccupa solo di immigrati, cosa dovrebbe fare di più? Io resto sempre atterrito da queste discussioni..pare che sia il sommo DOVERE dello stato accogliere orde di immigrati..


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé, *una scrittrice che si esprime con quell'uso del congiuntivo la dice tutta....
> 
> *Battute a parte, ma la sinistra che da anni si preoccupa solo di immigrati, cosa dovrebbe fare di più? Io resto sempre atterrito da queste discussioni..pare che sia il sommo DOVERE dello stato accogliere orde di immigrati..


Il congiuntivo l'ho messo io, in realtà dice (post su Twitter) "vorrei nei politici di sinistra la metà del coraggio di Zalone". Tendo a riportare i post in maniera leggermente diversa, ma con lo stesso significato, per non fare copia e incolla.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Record d'incassi alla prima: 8,7 milioni. Superato il precedessore Quo Vado, che ne fece 6,8.*


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il congiuntivo l'ho messo io, in realtà dice (post su Twitter) "vorrei nei politici di sinistra la metà del coraggio di Zalone". Tendo a riportare i post in maniera leggermente diversa, ma con lo stesso significato, per non fare copia e incolla.



Si si ma la mia era una battuta


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Gennaio 2020)

ci mancava anche lui nel calderone dei venduti di sinistra.

a questo punto non ci vado a vederlo. già ne sento anche troppe di queste boiate.


----------



## mil77 (2 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Esce oggi nelle sale il film "*Tolo Tolo*" di *Checco Zalone*, il quinto da protagonista ed il primo da regista. Un lungometraggio che, a causa della canzone "Immigrato", ha creato polemiche sul razzismo ancora prima che uscisse.
> 
> Pareri? Lo avete già visto?



Sicuramente è un film più impegnato e che fa ridere meno degli altri. Nella sostanza prende in giro tutti, chi non paga le tasse, lo stato italiano, i bianchi, i neri, le ong....


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2020)

*Rolling Stone: "Zalone è il premier che vorremmo, l'unico che sa parlare a tutti gli italiani e in Tolo Tolo lancia un messaggio antirazzista ed antifascista forte e chiaro.".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Gennaio 2020)

Mi sa che ognuno vede razzismo o anti razzismo a caso, in base a come preferisce.

Il film comunque non lo vado a vedere, l'argomento trattato non mi interessa minimamente.


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ognuno vede razzismo o anti razzismo a caso, in base a come preferisce.
> 
> Il film comunque non lo vado a vedere, l'argomento trattato non mi interessa minimamente.



.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ognuno vede razzismo o anti razzismo a caso, in base a come preferisce.
> 
> Il film comunque non lo vado a vedere, l'argomento trattato non mi interessa minimamente.


Probabile, anche se da quello che ho capito non è il solito film di Zalone, anche perchè è scritto a quattro mani con Paolo Virzì e già da questo si intende che è probabilmente una palla.

C'è anche da dire che le stesse testate che lo elogiano, erano le stesse che lo denigravano. Quindi, il presentimento che abbia spostato un pò la sua satira c'è. Il film lo vedrò in futuro, magari quando lo trasmetteranno in tv, non adesso al cinema.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Rolling Stone: "Zalone è il premier che vorremmo, l'unico che sa parlare a tutti gli italiani e in Tolo Tolo lancia un messaggio antirazzista ed antifascista forte e chiaro.".*



si è buttato sulla politica disinistra per farsi pubblicità gratis su gornali e tv.

che palle. era l'unico che mi piaceva....


----------



## Schism75 (2 Gennaio 2020)

Fossi in voi lo andrei a vedere e poi me ne farei una opinione. Oppure aspettate che lo passino su Sky. Ma insomma evitate di farne un’opinione a priori


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2020)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Fossi in voi lo andrei a vedere e poi me ne farei una opinione. Oppure aspettate che lo passino su Sky. Ma insomma evitate di farne un’opinione a priori


Se gli stessi che lo criticavano, ora dicono che Zalone è un grande al punto da volerlo premier e su twitter qualche buonista dice "se siete sovranisti risparmiate i vostri soldi" è ovvio che c'è il beneficio del dubbio  . 

Nessuno comunque ha dato un opinione sul film qui dentro, ma più che altro sulla svolta (?) del personaggio di Zalone.


----------



## danjr (2 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Esce oggi nelle sale il film "*Tolo Tolo*" di *Checco Zalone*, il quinto da protagonista ed il primo da regista. Un lungometraggio che, a causa della canzone "Immigrato", ha creato polemiche sul razzismo ancora prima che uscisse.
> 
> Pareri? Lo avete già visto?


Mai visto un film di Checco Zalone, questo andrò a vederlo solo per fare un dispetto ai radical chic


----------



## danjr (2 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Teresa Marchesi in un articolo di Huffington Post: "Zalone con Tolo Tolo smentisce il suo trailer "razzista", anzi è l'esatto contrario: è anti-razzista, politicamente iper-corretto e troppo buonista perfino per una di sinistra come me".*



va beh allora non vado


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Gennaio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mai visto un film di Checco Zalone, questo andrò a vederlo solo per fare un dispetto ai radical chic





danjr ha scritto:


> va beh allora non vado


----------



## 7vinte (2 Gennaio 2020)

Il mio figlioccio, nonché ex candidato sindaco del PD, ha detto che fa ridere ma alla fine si è comosso (lol)


----------



## Schism75 (2 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se gli stessi che lo criticavano, ora dicono che Zalone è un grande al punto da volerlo premier e su twitter qualche buonista dice "se siete sovranisti risparmiate i vostri soldi" è ovvio che c'è il beneficio del dubbio  .
> 
> Nessuno comunque ha dato un opinione sul film qui dentro, ma più che altro sulla svolta (?) del personaggio di Zalone.



Beh insomma ho letto qui dentro che il film sarebbe noioso, solo perché scritto insieme a Virzì, tanto per fare un esempio. Il film può essere tutto, ma non è sicuramente noioso...

Dico solo che eviterei di farmi influenzare da commenti di politici e pseudo intellettuali.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Gennaio 2020)

non l'ho ancora visto però i precedenti mi sono piaciuti TUTTI quindi ho ottime speranze anche su questo...personalmente ho adorato il secondo in particolare

in ogni caso sta sbancando il botteghino come sempre a quanto pare


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Gennaio 2020)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Beh insomma ho letto qui dentro che il film sarebbe noioso, solo perché scritto insieme a Virzì, tanto per fare un esempio. Il film può essere tutto, ma non è sicuramente noioso...
> 
> Dico solo che eviterei di farmi influenzare da commenti di politici e pseudo intellettuali.



Semplifico: fa schifo


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2020)

*David Parenzo, su Twitter, prende in giro La Russa e dice: "Se lo dice lui, allora sarà sicuramente un capolavoro. Un motivo in più per vederlo!"*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2020)

*Secondo giorno ha incassato 4,9 milioni di euro per un totale di 13,7 milioni. Quo Vado fece meglio, 7 milioni alla seconda per un totale di 14,6 milioni. Molti spettatori delusi e si parla di sale piene, ma silenziose.*


----------



## davoreb (3 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Secondo giorno ha incassato 4,9 milioni di euro per un totale di 13,7 milioni. Quo Vado fece meglio, 7 milioni alla seconda per un totale di 14,6 milioni. Molti spettatori delusi e si parla di sale piene, ma silenziose.*



un po' faziosa come cosa il secondo giorno di Quo Vado era un Sabato, ieri era comunque giornata lavorativa.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Secondo giorno ha incassato 4,9 milioni di euro per un totale di 13,7 milioni. Quo Vado fece meglio, 7 milioni alla seconda per un totale di 14,6 milioni. Molti spettatori delusi e si parla di sale piene, ma silenziose.*



si grazie ma i dati i giornali dovrebbero riportarli tutti:

ieri RECORD assoluto nella storia del cinema in ITALIA per incasso al botteghino in un solo giorno con ben 8,7 milioni
il precedente record apparteneva sempre a Zalone con 7 milioni con QUO VADO? e prima ancora a HARRY POTTER..

vedremo alla fine...ma per ora mi sembra che vada tutto tranne che male ahahhaah


----------



## __king george__ (3 Gennaio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si grazie ma i dati i giornali dovrebbero riportarli tutti:
> 
> ieri RECORD assoluto nella storia del cinema in ITALIA per incasso al botteghino in un solo giorno con ben 8,7 milioni
> il precedente record apparteneva sempre a Zalone con 7 milioni con QUO VADO? e prima ancora a HARRY POTTER..
> ...



non ieri ma ieri l'altro intendevo ovviamente


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Gennaio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si grazie ma i dati i giornali dovrebbero riportarli tutti:
> 
> ieri RECORD assoluto nella storia del cinema in ITALIA per incasso al botteghino in un solo giorno con ben 8,7 milioni
> il precedente record apparteneva sempre a Zalone con 7 milioni con QUO VADO? e prima ancora a HARRY POTTER..
> ...



Piccola digressione: ma non ci vergogniamo che i top incassi della storia in Italia siano ste robe qua?! Mamma mia....


----------



## davoreb (3 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Piccola digressione: ma non ci vergogniamo che i top incassi della storia in Italia siano ste robe qua?! Mamma mia....



vergognarsi di cosa?... che film dovrebbe essere? Era meglio se il record era Avengers o Star Wars?


----------



## __king george__ (3 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Piccola digressione: ma non ci vergogniamo che i top incassi della storia in Italia siano ste robe qua?! Mamma mia....



beh sempre meglio dei cinepanettoni con Boldi


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Gennaio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh sempre meglio dei cinepanettoni con Boldi



Vabbè, questo sicuro


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si grazie ma i dati i giornali dovrebbero riportarli tutti:
> 
> ieri RECORD assoluto nella storia del cinema in ITALIA per incasso al botteghino in un solo giorno con ben 8,7 milioni
> il precedente record apparteneva sempre a Zalone con 7 milioni con QUO VADO? e prima ancora a HARRY POTTER..
> ...


Appunto, vediamo alla fine. Ma secondo me, i 60 milioni di Quo Vado non li ripete.

E non c'è alcuna faziosità. Quo Vado, al momento, ha fatto peggio alla prima, ma meglio nel totale.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Piccola digressione: ma non ci vergogniamo che i top incassi della storia in Italia siano ste robe qua?! Mamma mia....


Semplicemente, perchè la comicità all'italiana, quella sempliciotta e politicamente scorretta è morta e Zalone è l'unico rimasto. Se c'erano tanti comici come negli anni 70-80, Zalone avrebbe raggiunto risultati alti, ma non così.

La gente ormai al cinema neanche ci va più, se non a natale per ridere. Anche perchè il cinema italiano è pieno di mappazzoni impegnati e che fanno propaganda alla sinistra. Sembrano tutti uguali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Gennaio 2020)

Il film ha fatto schifo a tutti quelli che conosco e che sono andati a vederlo, più di una decina di persone.
Tutti fan di Zalone, sia i comunisti che i salviniani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente, perchè la comicità all'italiana, quella sempliciotta e politicamente scorretta è morta e Zalone è l'unico rimasto. Se c'erano tanti comici come negli anni 70-80, Zalone avrebbe raggiunto risultati alti, ma non così.
> 
> La gente ormai al cinema neanche ci va più, se non a natale per ridere. Anche perchè il cinema italiano è pieno di mappazzoni impegnati e che fanno propaganda alla sinistra. Sembrano tutti uguali.



Onestamente io amo andare al cinema ma ormai ci vado solo per film dall'alto impatto visivo..


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Onestamente io amo andare al cinema ma ormai ci vado solo per film dall'alto impatto visivo..


Parlo più che altro dei ragazzini infottati con Netflix e, tra poco, con Disney +. Poi mettiamoci che un certo tipo di comicità nostrana è morta...


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Piccola digressione: ma non ci vergogniamo che i top incassi della storia in Italia siano ste robe qua?! Mamma mia....



e quali film per te dovrebbero fare i record?


----------



## Route66 (3 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il film ha fatto schifo a tutti quelli che conosco e che sono andati a vederlo, più di una decina di persone.
> Tutti fan di Zalone, sia i comunisti che i salviniani.



Ok mi hai convinto....
Fino ad ora li avevo visti tutti perché è sempre riuscito a farmi sorridere prendendo in giro tutti indistintamente da destra a sinistra, bianchi o neri ironizzando sui nostri principali e ultrariconosciuti difetti.
Un film di Zalone che non fa nemmeno sorridere forse non merita di essere visto al cinema....
Lo vedrò su canale 5 entro fine anno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e quali film per te dovrebbero fare i record?



Fosse per me, i film che hanno un minimo di qualità nella sceneggiatura, magari film con attori importanti che offrono interpretazioni da oscar..o per lo meno con effetti visivi stellari..al limite una colonna sonora importante.

Un film che non offre nulla di tutto ciò non lo contemplo...ma capisco che per i più andare al cinema sia "per divertirsi" e quindi ridere con comico di turno...


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fosse per me, i film che hanno un minimo di qualità nella sceneggiatura, magari film con attori importanti che offrono interpretazioni da oscar..o per lo meno con effetti visivi stellari..al limite una colonna sonora importante.
> 
> Un film che non offre nulla di tutto ciò non lo contemplo...ma capisco che per i più andare al cinema sia "per divertirsi" e quindi ridere con comico di turno...


Il più incassato in Italia è Avatar, meglio i film comici a sto punto...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2020)

vorrei aprire una parentesi che non c'entra con Zalone. 
Ma voi lo sapete che i più bravi costumisti al mondo sono italiani, lo sapete che da Roma partivano anni fa le carovane di persone in direzione Hollywood per spiegare agli ammmerCani come si facevano i film ? 

Voi lo sapete che i più bravi rumoristi al mondo sono Italiani ? e mi fermo qui e vi risparmio il discorso sulla musica. 

Ecco , appurato quando sopra è incredibile che a parte Sky ( Gomorra, young Pope ecc ecc ) il cinema italiano non riesca a produrre qualcosa di veramente valido. 
E la cosa che più mi fa ********* è che ( e io parlo da autore ) molto film scritti da ITALIANI poi sono finiti negli states e sono stati riscritti da loro e sono diventati dei film TOP TOP. 

capite cosa intendo ? cosa ci manca ? abbiamo tutto, qui a portata di mano. Perchè i produttori internazionali non investono in italia ?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vorrei aprire una parentesi che non c'entra con Zalone.
> Ma voi lo sapete che i più bravi costumisti al mondo sono italiani, lo sapete che da Roma partivano anni fa le carovane di persone in direzione Hollywood per spiegare agli ammmerCani come si facevano i film ?
> 
> Voi lo sapete che i più bravi rumoristi al mondo sono Italiani ? e mi fermo qui e vi risparmio il discorso sulla musica.
> ...



Perché purtroppo le cavolate di Checco e simili,vendono un botto lo stesso,perciò vale la legge del massimo guadagno con poco sacrificio


----------



## sunburn (3 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Piccola digressione: ma non ci vergogniamo che i top incassi della storia in Italia siano ste robe qua?! Mamma mia....


Però bisogna dire che record di incassi e record di spettatori non necessariamente coincidono. Per vari motivi, i film più recenti hanno avuto incassi alti pur avendo avuto un numero di spettatori nettamente inferiore a film più vecchi. 
Il film col più alto numero totale di spettatori è “Guerra e pace”, “Quo vado” è al 34esimo posto.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però bisogna dire che record di incassi e record di spettatori non necessariamente coincidono. Per vari motivi, i film più recenti hanno avuto incassi alti pur avendo avuto un numero di spettatori nettamente inferiore a film più vecchi.
> Il film col più alto numero totale di spettatori è “Guerra e pace”, “Quo vado” è al 34esimo posto.



giusta osservazione...c'è da dire però che più passa il tempo e meno persone vanno al cinema...per via dello streaming anche..quindi ci sarà un calo di spettatori nei cinema come c'è stato nella vendita di dischi ad esempio...


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Gennaio 2020)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Beh insomma ho letto qui dentro che il film sarebbe noioso, solo perché scritto insieme a Virzì, tanto per fare un esempio. Il film può essere tutto, ma non è sicuramente noioso...
> 
> Dico solo che eviterei di farmi influenzare da commenti di politici e pseudo intellettuali.



Mi è piaciuto. Il tema è più spigoloso dei film precedenti ma è il solito Zalone.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Gennaio 2020)

L'ho visto! In cuor mio, da persona che ha apprezzato i precedenti film di Zalone, pensavo/speravo che Repubblica e Rolling Stone avessero esagerato, invece no.

Una c****ona pazzesca. Il finale poi una roba insulsa, piena di luoghi comuni e propagandista. Sconsigliatissimo.

È proprio come le varie testate lo hanno descritto. Il video di Immigrato serviva semplicemente come "amo" (o meglio dire supposta), per attirare il suo pubblico fedele che in gran parte lo ha bocciato ma che, intanto, ha pagato il biglietto.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Gennaio 2020)

Se si è politicizzato anche lui verso sinistra non ho alcuna voglia di dargli soldi, ce ne sono già troppi che predicano accoglienza dalla mattina alla sera, poi si chiudono nelle loro ville e mandano i figli nelle scuole private americane.


----------



## sunburn (5 Gennaio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> giusta osservazione...c'è da dire però che più passa il tempo e meno persone vanno al cinema...per via dello streaming anche..quindi ci sarà un calo di spettatori nei cinema come c'è stato nella vendita di dischi ad esempio...


Sicuramente vero. In generale penso comunque sia meglio guardare i dati relativi al numero di spettatori perché quello degli incassi è ovviamente “drogato” dal costo del singolo biglietto. 
Tra l’altro ho letto che la classifica per numero di spettatori è stata fatta a seguito delle polemiche legate al caro biglietti proprio di un film di Zalone(non ricordo quale). 
In ogni caso resta fermo che né il numero di spettatori né gli incassi sono garanzia di qualità del film.


----------



## sunburn (5 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuto. Il tema è più spigoloso dei film precedenti ma è il solito Zalone.


Tema sul quale gli italiani sono un pelino isterici, aggiungerei... Zalone per alcuni è passato da razzista a fine intellettuale che in confronto Pasolini era Zalone, per altri da “senatore a vita”(cit) ad amico degli scafisti. Il tutto nel giro di una settimana.
Il film non l’ho visto perché i film di Zalone possono starci per un po’ di relax in mutande sul divano ma non li considero come film da vedere al cinema(ci son capitato una volta e mi è bastato). Mi fa però sorridere sapere che quelli che dicono che non fa ridere sono gli stessi che si sganasciavano dalle risate perché chiamava i domestici Philip e Pino e per altre battute varie da asilo e che quelli che lo criticavano per le battute da asilo si lanciano alla ricerca di criptici messaggi profondi che il povero popolino non può capire.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Saverio Tommasi spiega ed elogia Tolo Tolo.


----------



## Albijol (7 Gennaio 2020)

Non mi era neanche dispiaciuto fino a 10 minuti dalla fine, ma quel finale...quel maledetto finale. Zalone si è montato la testa.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non mi era neanche dispiaciuto fino a 10 minuti dalla fine, ma quel finale...quel maledetto finale. Zalone si è montato la testa.


Il finale è stato cambiato all'ultimo, ho letto che in principio era diverso. Chissà come era il precedente...

Concordo, una roba oscena la fine. Sembrava scritta da Soros in persona.


----------



## Albijol (7 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il finale è stato cambiato all'ultimo, ho letto che in principio era diverso. Chissà come era il precedente...
> 
> Concordo, una roba oscena la fine. Sembrava scritta da Soros in persona.



L'unica cosa che mi è piaciuta del finale e dello spezzone animato è che la cicogna di colore è chiaramente vestita come il nero di Whatsapp. Questa citazione, a cui neanche i miei amici avevano fatto caso, mi ha fatto più ridere di quasi tutte le battute del film


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Gennaio 2020)

Ho visto solo Quo vado di Zalone. Molto divertente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque a quanto mi pare di capire il film con il trailer non ci azzecca nulla..debbo dire che si potrebbe considerare la possibilità di richiedere il rimborso del biglietto in quanto il trailer è assimilabile ad una pubblicità ingannevole

Se mi fai intendere che vedrò un film sul tema immigrazione in italia, che prende in giro l'italiano medio per il suo rapporto con gli immigrati e poi mi ritrovo a vedere un film simil impegnato la cui trama è del tutto diversa di fatto mi hai ingannato


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2020)

Io vado a vedere un film di Zalone per ridere, voglio un film leggero che mi faccia ridere. Li ho visti tutti, questo è quello più brutto, semplicemente perchè è quello che fa meno ridere. 

Vedere gente che prova a spiegare, a cercare il senso del film....ma stiamo scherzando!? Un film di Zalone deve spingere a questo?! Ridicolo, deve solo far ridere, non riflettere, siamo seri...


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Saverio Tommasi spiega ed elogia Tolo Tolo.



Sto Pierino ancora va in giro?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io vado a vedere un film di Zalone per ridere, voglio un film leggero che mi faccia ridere. Li ho visti tutti, questo è quello più brutto, semplicemente perchè è quello che fa meno ridere.
> 
> Vedere gente che prova a spiegare, a cercare il senso del film....ma stiamo scherzando!? Un film di Zalone deve spingere a questo?! Ridicolo, deve solo far ridere, non riflettere, siamo seri...


Infatti, questo film stona proprio con il personaggio di Zalone, assolutamente fuori luogo in tale contesto. È come se Alvaro Vitali volesse fare qualcosa di impegnato per farci la morale. Zalone, si mettesse in testa che il suo modo di fare comicità è una continuazione del cinema anni 70', un pò trash e politicamente scorretto che con Boldi e De Sica, aveva trovato un'involuzione e lui gli ha dato un pò di freschezza. Perciò, una roba del genere rimane poco credibile.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Il nuovo inno dei radical chic.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



ma che tristezza.
aspettavo il film da tempo ma anche grazie a te ho schivato la pallottola


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il nuovo inno dei radical chic.



E pensa che questa scenetta finale è forse la parte più divertente del film. 

Aimè la sua vena artistica pare calata, di film in film, se poi ha deciso pure di provare a mandare messaggi..............


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Ora a Fuori dal Coro talk sul film con La Russa, Telese e Sgarbi (che sta criticando anche la sua censura a La Pupa e Il Secchione) e il sosia di Zalone girato ahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2020)

La Russa accusa in diretta Zalone di truffa, perchè il film diverso dal trailer ahahaahahah.


----------



## Goro (7 Gennaio 2020)

Zalone con la ricchezza è diventato evidentemente il classico imborghesito di sinistra con una morale da rifilare al popolino, poteva evitare di buttarsi in un film così pesantemente politico, non è ciò che il suo pubblico chiedeva, un pubblico che per la maggior parte ogni giorno deve sopportare le stesse manfrine da un governo che rispecchia il volere di pochi. Ha toppato pesantemente, io sono arrabbiatissimo con lui, dell'ennesimo politico nessuno aveva bisogno, far ridere in certi contesti drammatici poi risulta veramente difficile.


----------



## vota DC (9 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Russa accusa in diretta Zalone di truffa, perchè il film diverso dal trailer ahahaahahah.



Quella è mia cugina. Dice che non c'è una sola scena del trailer nel film.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Quella è mia cugina. Dice che non c'è una sola scena del trailer nel film.


Ed è così, il film ha scene diversissime dal trailer che alla fine era un videoclip che annunciava il film, ma non c'entrava proprio nulla. E l'unico attore presente nel trailer è l'immigrato, che nel film appare poco ed indossa la maglia di Totti.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2020)

*Incassi, attualmente, a più di 36 milioni e sarà difficile andare molto oltre. Grandi numeri, ma nettamente distanti da Quo Vado che fece 65,3 milioni nonostante l'esordio record di Tolo Tolo a 8 milioni. Complice, probabilmente, il passaparola per di più negativo sul film. Per la prima volta, dunque, Zalone non riesce a superare gli incassi del predecessore.*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Gennaio 2020)

Nessuno me ne ha parlato bene...


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Nessuno me ne ha parlato bene...



Già, l'ho visto ma obiettivamente non merita. Grande delusione rispetto ai suoi film del passato.


----------

